# Bending



## tk59 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was regrinding a knife today that had a bend toward the tip. I got frustrated tring to grind evenly along the bent area and decided to bend it back. To my surprise, it bent and stayed that way much moreso than any other knife I've even tried to bend back into true. Is there something wrong with this blade? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind of knife/steel are we talking about?


----------



## tk59 (Dec 3, 2011)

kitchen knife/cpm154


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 3, 2011)

oo yikes that sounds like an expensive knife to have a bent tip on!

I'm no expert on this, but despite the fact that it worked out great this time, it still has crazy stress in the steel from where it was bent/rebent.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 3, 2011)

i have a weird feeling...


----------



## tk59 (Dec 3, 2011)

Where?


----------



## Mike Davis (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmmm....I am going to say, if it bent easily, the HT might be off a bit...It should be springy, not soft enough to bend easy


----------



## tk59 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was afraid that might be the case...  If the HT is bad, would that necessarily affect edge-taking? I'm would imagine the edge-holding would be compromised for sure.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 3, 2011)

One way to find out.

-AJ


----------



## tk59 (Dec 3, 2011)

Good point. Edge-taking seems to be okay. It passes the tomato test and no major wire edge issues as far as I can tell. No chipping at 20x either. I guess I have to send it back to the owner and then find out if the edge holds decently...


----------

